# Eine GANZ dumme Frage



## DynamiX (4. Sep 2003)

Bin absoluter Java Neuling und hab mir das "Handbuch der Javaprogrammierung" gekauft. Aber auf den ersten 180 Seiten sagen sie noch kein wort, wie man einfach ein Programm erstellt, wo man Seinen Namen eingeben muss und welches einem dann mit diesem Namen begrüst. Kann einer mir helfen?
Sry dass ich so unwissend bin


----------



## mariopetr (4. Sep 2003)

versuche es doch mal mit


```
public class T04
{
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception
	{
		System.out.println("hello, who are you?");
		String name=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in)).readLine();
		System.out.println("hi "+name);
		System.out.println("bye "+name);
	}
}
```

danach abspeichern als T04.java, mit javac T04.java compilieren und mit java -cp ./ T04 ausfuehren


----------



## DynamiX (4. Sep 2003)

Hey, danke  

Kannste mir sagen wofür das -cp steht?


----------



## mariopetr (4. Sep 2003)

fuer classpath, gibt an wo java die klassen suchen soll, in dem beispiel aber eigentlich unnoetig


----------



## DynamiX (4. Sep 2003)

Funktioniert nicht. Glaub man muss da noch was mit "import" machen. Was schreib ich da hin?


----------



## mariopetr (4. Sep 2003)

import java.io.*
aber was zur hoelle benutzt du fuer eine ide, das du dir darueber gedanken machen musst?


----------



## StarSeven (4. Sep 2003)

eclipse ist ne gute ide, musste nur immer auf "organize imports" klicken und schon haste alles was du brauchst ^^


----------



## mariopetr (4. Sep 2003)

na, na, wer wird den zeit verschwenden, shift+strg+o reicht


----------



## DynamiX (4. Sep 2003)

Eclipse is mir aber echt ein bisschen zu unübersichtlicht. Und dann ises auch noch Englisch


----------



## bummerland (5. Sep 2003)

eclipse gibts aber auch auf deutsch: http://download2.eclipse.org/downloads/drops/L-2.1.x Translations-200307021300/index.php


----------



## StarSeven (5. Sep 2003)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eclipse gibts aber auch auf deutsch: http://download2.eclipse.org/downloads/drops/L-2.1.x Translations-200307021300/index.php



cool wusste ich ja garnicht ^^, aber mal im ernst, is doch egal welche sprache ne ide hat, man findet sich nach einer gewissen einführungsphase fast immer zurecht


----------



## DTR (5. Sep 2003)

Das ist halt bequemlichkeit. Und wenn du im eine Funktionalität suchst, die im dritten Untermenü versteckt ist, dann ist die Muttersprache doch manchmal ganz hilfreich um den Weg dahin zu finden.


----------



## DynamiX (5. Sep 2003)

Cool, danke. Hba jetzt doch Eclipse genommen. Die Einführungsphase is ja gerade das Schwierige. Ich wenn man dann mit Java auch nich so super umgehen kann  

Hab jetzt noch ne Frage :wink: : Wie krieg ich meine jar Datei zum Laufen? hab den Quelltext für ein Bildschirmschohner abgeschrieben (JA, abgeschrieben) und im test läuft es auch. Nur Die jat Datei Läuft nicht. ??? muss ich da noch Parameter setzten? und wenn ja, welche?

Danke für die viele Hilfe  [/quote]


----------



## DynamiX (5. Sep 2003)

Und dann hab ich noch ne fragen (sry  :cry: )



> final Bildschirmschoner wnd = new Bildschirmschoner();
> wnd.setLocation(new Point(0,0));
> wnd.setSize(wnd.getToolkit().getScreenSize());
> wnd.setVisible(true);
> ...



Sollte der Code das Fenster nicht auf Tastendruck schließen? Klappt bei mir irgendwie nicht. Hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## StarSeven (5. Sep 2003)

Ich kann dir da leider nicht helfen, da ich selber mit den KeyListener noch nicht ganz klar komme.
Aber kannste falls du den Bildschirmschoner mal zum laufen bekommst mir den Quelltext schicken ( PhoeniX_1000@web.de ) mich interessiert nämlich mal wie solch ein Quellcode aufgebaut ist.


----------



## DTR (5. Sep 2003)

Hi,

kann es sein das du beim jar erstellen nicht die Startklasse angegeben hast? 3.Seite

Und versuch mal grabFocus() anstatt requestFocus()


----------



## DynamiX (5. Sep 2003)

Kann ich gerne machen. Bin froh dass ich nicht der einzigen Neuling hier bin  :wink:

@DTR

Jo, lag an der Startklasse. Danke 
Aber des mit grab hatt er nicht geschluckt. Eclipse will das dann unbedingt in hasFocus umbenennen. Sonst sagt er: Bildschirmschoner ist für diesen Typ nicht geeignet.

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Nobody (6. Sep 2003)

auch wenn es nich ganz zum topic passt, würde ich doch gerne mal wissen, was eigentlich der unterschied zwischen den einzelnen anfrage arten für dem focus ist. und in welchem fall welcher genutzt werden kann,soll,muss


----------



## DynamiX (8. Sep 2003)

Hab noch so ne dumme Frage, deswegen will ich ma kein neues Topic aufmachen 

Also, wie verlink ich z.B. Bei einer Yes_Nption das yes mit einer aktion und das no mit einer?

Oder kann mir jemand mal den Quelltext für eine kleine Datenbank mit swing schicken? hab nämlich keinen Plan wie ich da was verlinke oder speichern kann. Wär echt nett


----------



## Nobody (8. Sep 2003)

gibts schon eine funktion für:
	
	
	
	





```
Object[] options = { "JA", "Ä-Ä" , "Vieleicht weis no ed" };
    int antwort=-1;
    antwort=(JOptionPane.showOptionDialog(null, "frage", JOptionPane.DEFAULT_OPTION, JOptionPane.WARNING_MESSAGE, null, options, options[0]));
      if(antwort==0){
          //antwort 1 behandlung
      }
```


musst halt anpassen


----------



## DynamiX (8. Sep 2003)

Ja gut, das is für Buttons gut, aber wie Programmier ich ne Datenbank? Oder weist du ein Link auch ein Quelltext wo ne Datenbank programmiert wurde? Will eben ma wissen wie man das speichert, und wie man das auf so ein Pane kriegt


----------



## DTR (8. Sep 2003)

Ich verstehe gerade nicht, was du mit Datenbank meinst. Kannst du das etwas genauer erklären?


----------



## DynamiX (8. Sep 2003)

Ich brauch ein Quellcode mit einem kleinen Programm mit ner Swing Oberfläche. Mit speicherfunktion und möglichst ner Tabelle oder so drin die man ändern und selber speichern kann. Brauch den Quellcode, da ich im Moment das echt nixcht so richtig kapier, und alle Fragen aufzulisten wär ein bissel lang  An so einem Quellcode könnt ich sehen was da was mancht, wie man speichert und lädt, usw. Müsst ich nicht sooo viele Fragen hier posten (ich muss euch ja schon langsam nerven  )


----------

